# Android App



## paul.wildthing

I've just bought an android phone and am trying to install the wordreference app. I've found it on appbrain and selected it to install but once i select to install it says that the app cannot be found. Can anyone supply me with a way to download and install the app?


----------



## mkellogg

AppBrain?  I don't know anything about that site, but you can find the Android app by searching for "Wordreference" in the Android Market.

By the way, I hope to release a new version in the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## paul.wildthing

AppBrain's just a site with descriptions of apps and reviews etc. I've searched for what you told me but it can't be found on the marketplace with its normal "There are no matches in Android Market for the search..." Any more idea or could someone provide me with a .apk file of the app?


----------



## mkellogg

I just searched the Android Market for "wordreference" and found it.  It is there!


----------



## mdelolmo

I don't know why I can't find the application in the Android Market. For those who have download it, what Android version you guys have?


----------



## paul.wildthing

I have 2.2.1 and have the same problem as you!


----------



## ireney

Hmmm. With 2.2 I just searched the market and found it.


----------



## mdelolmo

I use Android 2.1 and tried several times, even searching "com.wordreference", which is the package. It produced no result. Maybe it's not compatible with some devices...


----------



## simmonad

I see it on the new site (market.android.com) but the site says that it is incompatible with my Wildfire.


----------



## paul.wildthing

I've just done the same and it says exactly the same for me. Any ideas why it's incompatible?


----------



## mkellogg

Here's the link: WordReference dictionary Android app

Let me know if you still have trouble.  It should work on all Android devices.


----------



## paul.wildthing

It's still saying its incompatible :/


----------



## mkellogg

Where does it say that?  Can you give me an exact "error" message?  The app is rated for Android 1.5+ and should work on just about everything.


----------



## Tbz

The app is very usefull, tahnks.
Just one request, can you make it possible to move the app to the SD card, please?


----------



## mkellogg

Tbz, I'll add that to the to-do list.


----------



## Tbz

Thanks


----------



## elstefano

i tried to install the app on my huawei ideos, but the market says that my phone is not compatible.
what are the requirements for the app?


----------



## mkellogg

It should be compatible with all phones.  The minimum version is Android 1.5, which is ancient.  Let me know if you find out why it would be incompatible.


----------



## elstefano

mkellogg said:


> It should be compatible with all phones.  The minimum version is Android 1.5, which is ancient.  Let me know if you find out why it would be incompatible.



with mine is incompatible.
i got android 2.2
maybe is the screen
this is the phone http://www.huaweidevice.com/worldwide/productFeatures.do?pinfoId=2831&directoryId=2037&treeId=37


----------



## mkellogg

I have no idea why it would be incompatible unless it requires that the app be on the SD card.  Please ask in a forum dedicated to Android or that specific phone, and that you let me know the answer. Here is a forum that might be good.  I'm not sure if you should ask in that specific forum or in another one more for developers.


----------



## jcvl

hi..has the problem with it been solved? I look for it in Market and can't find it, using the QR it says it can't find the item...does it work?...I have tried it with android 2.1 and 2.2, my phone is samsung galaxy i5500...


----------



## mkellogg

No, the problem remains and probably won't be fixed for another week or so.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I just uploaded a new version that works on small screens.  Please download it and let me know if you have any problems.

Mike


----------



## snurfel

Hello,

I'm a frequent user of the Android WordReference app. It can be very subjective of course, but I have a feeling that the recent versions (starting from those that got the WR backdrop) have become progressively slower to load. The most recent one takes some 5-10 seconds to load on my HTC Hero. Granted, it's an old phone, but earlier versions of the app worked fine.

I hope it's the right place for app-related questions? Sorry if not.


----------



## mkellogg

Thanks for the feedback. Is anybody else seeing this?  I haven't noticed any slowness, though I'll have the developer look into it.


----------



## JulesCésar

Buenos días a todos, 

(No sé qué idiomas están permitidos) pero, mi inglés no es muy bueno 

He instalado la aplicación de WR a mi celular y puedo ver los hilos, usar el diccionario, pero no puedo acceder a mi cuenta :S es normal o hay algún problema?

Mi celular es un Samsung Galaxy Y, Android 2.3

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## mkellogg

Hola Jules,

¿Que pasa cuando intentas hacer el login? Para mí, no es fácil, pero consigo entrar.

Mike


----------



## JulesCésar

Hola Mike, pues no me deja ni siquiera escribir sobre la ventana mi contraseña, es éso lo que no puedo hacer exactamente


----------



## snurfel

Dejé de usar la app ya hace mucho tiempo. El navegador de Android sirve muy bien para todo.


----------



## JulesCésar

Pero, a mí no me deja escribir la contraseña...probaré desinstalarlo y luego reinstalarlo a ver qué pasa y les cuento....


----------



## mkellogg

¿Alguien más tiene el mismo problema?
Is anybody else having this problem?  I was able to log in through the WordReference app without any problems.


----------



## JulesCésar

Hola ya probé desinstalar la applicación y reinstalarla y sigue igual  no me deja conectarme al foro de WR...no me deja escribir encima de la ventana del usuario y de la contraseña a menos que esté diseñado para celulares con teclado y no táctiles


----------



## mkellogg

Jules, no sé que decir.  Nadie más dice que tiene la misma problema.  Tal vez es mejor usar WR vía la navegadora (the browser).


----------



## JulesCésar

Sé éso haré  gracias a todos


----------



## orlando09

Hello

I downloaded the app and can use it to look up words and see forum threads etc. However I am unable to log in, as if I click on log in the box highlights but it does not bring up my phone keyboard so as to enter something. Also, if I am on a page and I turn my phone so as to read horizontally, the page I am reading is disturbed, and lost.


----------



## jann

Hello Orlando99,

Thanks for the feedback.  I'm sorry you're having trouble with the App.  I've merged your message into a thread about the same topic.  I'm afraid you won't find any solutions above...  but someone else complained quite recently about problems logging in, so it's very helpful to have you confirm this issue.  I'm sure it will get fixed as soon as it gets reproduced and diagnosed!


----------



## DaveRoth2012

ireney said:


> Hmmm. With 2.2 I just searched the market and found it.



I have this problem too (


----------



## jann

Thanks for letting us know, DaveRoth2012 (and welcome to the forums).

Can you provide a detailed description of how you try to log in, and where it fails or simply doesn't let you?  Can you give us some more specific details about your phone?  

I can't troubleshoot this personally, but I know that the first step to resolving a technical problem like this one is always being able to reproduce it...


----------

